# Tip of ear torn/bitten off - what to expect?



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

My 17 mo male was playing with my female and my parent's female. My mom and I were right there, there was no growling or furling, no crying....but then I noticed the top 1/2" or so of his hear was missing and he was covered in blood. He just wanted to keep playing!

Of course it was a Sunday and no one was open, but I spoke to two vets within an hour or so who both said there wasn't anything to do but stop the bleeding and watch for infection....which we managed to do.

But he is still a young dog and wants to be active all of the time. 6 days after it happened, he followed the kids into the woods and came out with it bleeding. I assume he ran through the prickers/brush and that was enough. I had styptic powder by then, so stopped it much more quickly.

That was yesterday morning...it looks as good as it can, I suppose, but how long should I expect it to take before it is really healed and he can play without risking opening it back up?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

There's no universal guide for how long an injury takes to heal. Too many factors at play. So it'll heal when it heals. 

Keep it clean & dry, put Polysporin on it once per day, and consider keeping him away from other dogs or things that can touch his ear until it fully heals. In my non-vet opinion, if the injury is not disturbed and isn't infected, a week or so should do it.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Ears are very, very hard to get to heal -- they shake their heads frequently, and then shake off the scab and reopen the wound. 

When mine had a small ear wound, the vet first first tried to glue it with surgical glue, as it was clean and tidy. That didn't work, as the dog promptly shook it open again the next day. It eventually took stitches to keep it closed. Then the vet techs pressed his ear against his head and made a bonnet out of tape to keep the ear secure and unshakeable. He had to wear that stupid-looking bonnet for over a week (at least 10 days, maybe 2 weeks). He also had to wear a cone all that time. For such a minor injury, it was a royal pain in the tush to get that dog healed up. I think he also had to be on a round of oral antibiotics, as it had been shaken open a few times.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Clear it with your vet first, but this might help.

Look for EMT gel.
http://www.gundogsupply.com/emtgel.html
It is the only thing that worked when Hans got a small tail injury and kept opening it when he wagged his tail.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

That's some very cool looking gel, Sunflowers! I'm intrigued. What's in it? Is it like something like "liquid bandage" or totally different?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Magwart said:


> That's some very cool looking gel, Sunflowers! I'm intrigued. What's in it? Is it like something like "liquid bandage" or totally different?


It is hydrolysate of collagen. It feels and goes on exactly like pine sap, and it dries to a crust. Basically makes a fake scab over whatever the problem is.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, I will check on that gel!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Interesting! I found the same gel on Amazon (Prime) for several dollars less, so I think I'll get a tube to show the vet and discuss potential uses and contraindications. 

It's super-important that a vet be involved in these decisions about wound closure IMHO to avoid an expensive, painful abscess -- Sunflowers already said "clear it with your vet first," but I want to put the "why" out there for anyone tempted to just try to close up wounds.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

He looks good so far - I did have to apply styptic on Sunday, but not since. It doesn't look infected and he tolerates the neosporin application daily. I haven't asked about the gel as it looks okay, but I do intend to next time I speak to the vet.

Poor boy just wants to run and romp and be a goofy toddler!!


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

This was him the day after it happened, sweet thing.


----------

